# Average Cost of a Vizsla puppy



## cmdukes

Hello everyone! I am very new to this forum and I can see that there is a wealth of information.

For some time I have been doing research on the Vizsla breed and very soon I would like to get a puppy. As I am searching for breeder, I have found that there is a big difference between places in the purchase cost for a puppy. 

I would like to know what your thoughts are on the average price of a puppy from a good bloodline. I would appreciate any information that you would like to give. I am willing to pay a more premium price for a puppy with a good pedigree, but as of now it is hard to compare prices.


----------



## tbone13

While I'm not going to condone purchasing a "premium" puppy as a necessity when getting a good dog, I do understand the need to question the varying prices in dogs from reputable breeders.

In my experience the price doesn't necessarily reflect the quality of the dogs as much as it does the quality of the breeder. What I'm really saying is that someone who has been breeding vizslas 15-20 years is more likely to charge more than someone who has been breeding less than 5. Now a days it's hard to find reputable breeders who charge less than $1000-1200. Still that doesn't guarantee anything to you as a buyer.

Going through the vizsla rescue org is a great way to get a great pure bred vizsla and not have to shell out a bunch of cash. While it's almost impossible to adopt/rescue a puppy, it's a great option regardless.


----------



## Moreteyne

£800 in the UK


----------



## madaboutvizslas

About US$600 in New Zealand based on today's exchange rate.

If your thinking about getting a dog don't forget to factor in all the other stuff you need to buy if is your first one. Including a fence!


----------



## Vlicked

madaboutvizslas said:


> If your thinking about getting a dog don't forget to factor in all the other stuff you need to buy if is your first one. Including a fence!


A high fence! 

Our guy hasn't figured out he can jump it...yet. Our breeder says our pup's mom jumps her 6' high fence like it's a small speed pump...no effort whatsoever!


----------



## 1notenough

i paid $800 for the two that i have. the lady wanted $500 for each one.she said that when the pups were born that she wanted even more.she said that it was hard to find the right person to take the dogs and that she would give me a deal if i took both of them.so after a little haggeling i am the proud new daddy of duke and riley at three months.


----------



## treetops1974

I've seen $1000 - $1400 in the Greater Toronto Area ... I just bought a beautiful male for $1200 (which seems to be the going rate).


----------



## Cornbread

on the wait list in NC for one @ $850.00


----------



## cmdukes

Thank you for all of your input. 
I am on the East Coast and it seams like the going rate is anywhere north of $1000, closer to $1200-$1500 from a reputable breeder. I was wondering if that was the numbers all over or just in my area. 
Thank you for your responses. 
~Vizsla owner to be….(eight weeks)


----------



## g_man

In Australia...
From a reputable breeder that spend alot of time at dog shows with all sorts or Ribbons you would pay $1500

From a good breeder with 10-20 years experience who isnt in it for the $$, I got mine for $1000 with great bloodlines.

From a back yard breeder who is trying to make some $$ and has no idea about you can get them for about $700.

I was happy to pay the extra $300 from a responsible breeder who will guarantee against any genetic problems and will be available for advice inthe future.


----------



## UplandV

Midwest Prices range from 900-1500 from very reptuable breeders. Backyard varities charge between 300-500.

Chris


----------



## shakedowntwosix

I paid $1000 for my Vizsla puppy in Western New York


----------



## 1notenough

I live in western ny where did you get your dog from.mine came from niagara county


----------



## Blaze

Hi,
I paid $1400 Canadian plus shipping via air. This was a very reputable breeder in Ontario. Seems to be the going rate - $1200 -1500. I was surprised that 1notenough got two for $8oo. Seems cheap. Also many "reputable" breeders will not sell 2 puppies from the same litter - forget the reason why.


----------



## 1notenough

mine did not come from a breeder.a lady in town had two.one was from utah i forget where the other one was from.She said the dame was late in her cycle when she was bred.it was the only two she had.sssshe had been looking for the right person to take the pups,was not having any luck.She had told me that she had turned people away and would not sell the pups to them.I did not get them until they were three months old.So the price had droped a little and the husband wanted the two to stay together,he was a real softy.so after a little negotiateing and some haggeling what should have cost me 1600 dollars i got for 800 dollars.what i did not get was selective bred pups what i did get are two beautiful dogs with papers and a liniage so I could have pups from a back yard breeder but since this lady is not that and this was the first litter I did alright.She loves the breed and she lost her first dog to a hit and runthen she got two more.Now I have two yea!!! ;D


----------



## Blaze

Well, you are lucky indeed! Someday I would like to get a buddy for mine. But right now 4 boys is enough. The first 3 being human, 4th being my Vizsla. It is my 2nd Vizsla though. I grew up with one so of course I had to get another. Imagine , my Dad bought my childhood Vizsla - a"started dog", for $400.00 and that was 1969! He came from the Osborne clinic in Minnisota.


----------



## 1notenough

my childhood dogs were black and tan coonhound,a couple of beagles and a german shorthair.Maybee this is why I love dogs so much.Dont tell anyone this but there were some pomeranians I used to hang out with too.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

Our puppy was $850. She is amazing with a wonderful loving breeder. Our pup was raised up with kids and have to go out to potty, making it so easy at home. They were located in Iowa, we drove there because we are in Minnesota. But they did also ship, if you are interested I can get you their info. I thought they were truly amazing with the dogs, clean and really only raised them because they loved the breed. You will find placed that just pump out the dogs, with no love or compassion.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

From my experience some breeders are complete nutters...


----------



## Andi1988

Hi there

I'm looking to get a Hungarian Vizsla but can't find where is best to buy them from. I would like a responsible breeder. 
Do you know of any that may be having a liter? 

Thank you for your help
Andrea


----------



## harrigab

Andi1988 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm looking to get a Hungarian Vizsla but can't find where is best to buy them from. I would like a responsible breeder.
> Do you know of any that may be having a liter?
> 
> Thank you for your help
> Andrea


whereabouts are you Andrea?


----------



## texasred

You should have a vizsla club in your state if your in the US. If you contact the club, they can put you in touch with a breeder referral.


----------



## NutterButter

I was told that Sadie's owner paid $1500 for her and was very particular about her breeding and bloodline. Her son offered us $1000 to take her *laugh*


----------



## harrigab

Elvis's price was £900 2 years ago,,that equates to $1160 (US) dollars, I think that wires and smooths are very similar in price here in the UK


----------



## texasred

harrigab said:


> Elvis's price was £900 2 years ago,,that equates to $1160 (US) dollars, I think that wires and smooths are very similar in price here in the UK


Could probably buy one there, and ship it over for about the same price as buying one here. Maybe even less.
$1500- $2000 plus round trip airfare to pick the pup up.


----------



## sommerlath

We just brought Rosie home 2 weeks ago at 9 weeks. She was $2500. She's a purebred, registered with the AKC. We're from Long Island and traveled to PA to get her.


----------



## Jenmull506

Thanks! the forum is going to be very helpful


----------



## TexasBirdDog

I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but I know new people come on all the time and sort through the info. So, I thought I would through my hat in the ring.

First off, the price should NOT matter when buying a pup. The only things opposite is one priced really low. You have to wonder why. Other than that, it should NOT matter at all.

Here in Texas, I was quoted $1100 from a breeder called Dallas Vizslas. I did not get a good vibe from them. Was never able to get them on the phone and the one response I did get was via email a week and a half later. In that email, she stated she only responds on Mondays because she has a full-time job. That was a red flag for me. The fact that she wasn't very communicative and I was concerned how she properly cared for the puppies while they are so young and tiny. I did ask her in a return email and never received a response. 

Another breeder called Rosehill Vizslas in South Texas near Austin quoted me $1500. She was responsive and was able to answer all of my questions. I almost sent my deposit to her but didn't want to wait for 6 plus months on my pup. So, I hesitated with the deposit. This turned out well for me.

In the end, I paid a bit more than that when I was told of a breeder who's been involved with Vizslas for over 50 years! Mehagian Vizslas led by, the one and only, Marge Mehagian. She was a delight to speak to on the phone. Answered my questions enthusiastically and you could practically feel her beaming while telling me stories of her Vs, both past, and present. She is very thorough with her breeding, only breeds when she has enough buyers with deposits paid, and only breeds according to what the majority of the buyers want. In my case, I wanted a hunting companion and she just so happened to have a litter due at the time of my call to her. I immediately sent my deposit and was lucky enough to get my boy without having to wait. You can check out her personal pedigree as well as her dogs at www.mehagianvizslas.com


----------



## texasred

TXbirddog
I think you made the right choice.


----------



## bertrand

Breeze cost us CA$1,500 a year ago in Alberta.


----------



## mtnbkr

It's interesting to see how much the reputable breeders are increasing their prices. I live in California, and I just adopted my third puppy. The prices I've paid:

2003 = $ 750
2009 = $1,200
2018 = $2,300 (This was definitely on the high end of the currently-available pups in my area; most breeders I contacted were $1,800 - $2,000; less than $1,800 was a puppy mill)


----------



## lebanesemommy

I am from the Bay Area in CA and I found an amazing reputable breeder from the Vizsla Club of Northern California. Prior to finding out about this website, my family and I had already visited 2 breeders that I found via the AKC website and they were okay, just did not get a good vibe from them and they seemed disorganized and they did not seem reliable with communication, nor they did not bother to ask us much questions about who we are as a family and why we want a Vizsla, etc. When we went to visit them, their house was messy and small and it did not seem like it was an appropriate house to raise 2 adult Vizslas and litter of puppies 

Finally, came across the VCNC website and they provided me a list of breeders and contacted most of them, one of them contacted me back immediately and we went off to an excellent start. Her and her husband are amazing people who have so much genuine love for their Vizlsas. Experienced with 30+ years, own 3 of their own vizslas, beautiful nice and clean house, extremely organized and communication was excellent. 

I bought one of their puppies and it was $2,500. The money was well worth it to me! I just see it in my Vizsla everyday and I get more and more thankful for the breeders I found via the VCNC website.


----------



## Gabica

Seeing how much it cost to quality raise a vizsla and add all the costs related to breeding anything south of 2000 would be a warning sign for me. Having said that, i also prefer clean house, reliable communication, having the ability to visit, track health results and pedigrees etc.


----------



## gingerling

People and money....

Sadly, there's often more correlation btwn price and breeder self importance than actual puppy "Quality"..I've been involved with breeders who have a clear sense of what the breed represents and equally clear goals of how their breed program advances that direction...and then there are breeders who own a few dogs, show them for title, breed them..often based on proximity and convenience... and make money. Sadly, it's often very difficult for the lay person just wanting a companion animal to determine the intent of the breeder, and price just doesn't provide much guidance....especially when the laws of supply and demand are at play. 

I'd encourage any prospective Vizsla owner to ask breeders what they see as the fundamentals of the breed..those characteristics they as breeders value most, and then to follow up and ask them how this particular breeding advances that, specifically.

When folks decide on a Vizsla they are often so thrilled to simply find a breeder willing to put them on the list that they fail to ask the questions that would determine the health and overall quality of the dogs typically produced by that kennel. That's a mistake, even for people "Just" wanting a "Pet"....more than that, you are making a life long commitment to another soul, and all the visuals and temperamental qualities that are breed characteristics, nothing at all substitutes for "Good" DNA...which often has nothing to do with puppy cost.


----------



## armgwag

Even though this thread is old, I'm going to comment as well :grin

While some people think the cost of the dog is large amount...I say that's nothing compared to what you spend to keep up with the dog. Training, nose work, hunting, dock diving, etc. beds, food, shots, vet bills, insurance, treats, toys, new leashes, collars, etc. etc. All that adds up quick. It's not cheap to care for a dog like this, but I guess it's all worth it every single time you see their happy face and find true joy with their love. 

Such amazing animals.


----------



## jbk

+1 armgwag

The cost of the dog was nothing compared to the cost of the up keep. My vizsla is hunted every weekend during hunting season and trains every weekend in the off season. The vet bills, training birds, gear and even fuel to get the dog to training areas and hunting areas far outweigh the dog cost. My dog was $1800 from hunting lines. Just my Vizslas hunting collars, kennel and his med kit in the truck for when we are hunting cost more than the dog, but worth every penny


----------



## rubicon

We paid 1000 euros for my boy in total and that seems to be the going price in our area for a lot of purebred puppies (the dobermans we were looking at were also that price. Salukis were a little more expensive but not much more than that. Rhodesian ridgebacks ranged from 1000 - 2500 euros, the latter from champion show lines; our breeder was the only Vizsla breeder around so I can’t compare). Absolutely perfect dog though. Smart, good temperament, doesn’t smell, not very vocal and low aggression.

I reckon we already spent more on his training, food and accessories than we did on HIM and we’ve only had him for 2.5 months. The upfront cost is by far the cheapest.


----------



## texasred

> I reckon we already spent more on his training, food and accessories than we did on HIM and we’ve only had him for 2.5 months. The upfront cost is by far the cheapest.


Exactly


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

rubicon said:


> ...
> I reckon we already spent more on his training, food and accessories than we did on HIM and we’ve only had him for 2.5 months. The upfront cost is by far the cheapest.



Oh, yeah ... just wait for the vet bills :eek


----------



## vzoprks

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Oh, yeah ... just wait for the vet bills :eek


This. Very much this. We had a little mishap in the puppy stage (injured a leg) and ended up with some big $$ vet bills about 6 months in. Had considered insurance earlier and didn't...definitely regretted _that_ decision! :|


----------

